# Socialization success



## Maya27 (Oct 2, 2012)

Lately I have had a lot of pride in my 6 month old puppy's temperament and I want to brag about a few instances where she reacted better than expected. 

About a month ago we were walking and came upon a neighbor who is mentally handicapped. He is HUGE (he likes football and looks like a linebacker) and always greets/ hugs me since we grew up together. She had met him once before, but this day he was particularly PUMPED UP about a football game he was going to and he started SCREAMING at the top of his lungs/ lunging forwards and back and flailing his arms around which took me completely by surprise and caused several neighbors to come outside and ask if I needed the police. 

Maya my puppy just thought he was the COOLEST silliest man on earth and jumped for joy at this huge imposing screaming man's excitement. 


We went to meet Santa before Christmas at a very small cramped petstore. She met a ton of new dogs and loved them all. Next to us in line was a yorkie puppy and she entire wait lying down and gently trying to get the puppy to play. 

At petsmart a young boy ran over, grabbed Maya and started hugging her. I was taken aback (usually people ask, but this boy seemed to have some disabilities as well) but Maya did fine. He continued to pet and hug her as we chatted and Maya was especially gentle with him.

And lastly, we have been going to our local petsmart since Maya was just a baby so they know us very well. Now when we go and they are having training classes they specifically stop their students and have them interact with Maya since she is a very balanced dog. She has dealt with fearful dogs, yappy pugs and growly chihuahuas in the last week and reacted better than I could have ever hoped for. 

I know I have to keep it up, but so far, so good.


----------



## Finnick<3 (Oct 29, 2012)

The time and effort you have obviously put into raising a nice dog is paying off. Congrats!


----------



## Maya27 (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks! 

It is a work in progress, but so far I am very proud of her!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I just LOVE hearing stories like this and you should be so proud of her and the great work you are doing with her!!


----------



## Maya27 (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks!

There are a lot of strange people at Petsmart.. so many people just randomly race up and hug dogs O_O not just kids either, it really makes me thankful to have such a balanced pup.


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

Aww, you made me smile today.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Congrats to both of you!


----------



## tacticalseries (Dec 24, 2012)

*Great Job!*

Congrats,

That's an awesome characteristic to have in a puppy/dog it can keep a dog happy as well as out of trouble , I am currently socializing my Mieka a 4 month old full breed GSD and she is doing outstanding with other dogs and people. Sad story about a non socialized GSD a friend of mine is on the edge of rehoming his 2 year old GSD because of some issues that have become serious. That could have been prevented by early socializing. So in simple words "keep up the great work,it will pay off!"




Maya27 said:


> Lately I have had a lot of pride in my 6 month old puppy's temperament and I want to brag about a few instances where she reacted better than expected.
> 
> About a month ago we were walking and came upon a neighbor who is mentally handicapped. He is HUGE (he likes football and looks like a linebacker) and always greets/ hugs me since we grew up together. She had met him once before, but this day he was particularly PUMPED UP about a football game he was going to and he started SCREAMING at the top of his lungs/ lunging forwards and back and flailing his arms around which took me completely by surprise and caused several neighbors to come outside and ask if I needed the police.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

Loved reading this! Keep up the good work and keep giving the public a great representation of the breed!  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jack9211 (Nov 2, 2012)

you should be very proud of both of you. my pup is also a genlte soul. we are very lucky & will be for years to come. congrats


----------



## Fynn&Vandy (Dec 10, 2012)

Awesome post! We have two GSD. Fynn is 3 and was a rescue. We also have little Vandy who is 3 months. Fynn is sort of hit or miss with other dogs. He reacts differently with every dog and, is very protective of us and, little Vandy. We have been going to the dog park more and more while either keeping them separate from other dogs or keeping Fynn on a leash. Well last week we were able to let Fynn run free with the other dogs and, he was perfect! Vandy is becoming less fearful of other dogs and, way more social! 
They both recently met my special needs sister and, were very calm and, exceptionally sweet. 
Vandy's also learned every command we've taught her almost instantly and,never forgotten them. She of course still does puppy stuff but, listens so well! It's definitely fun to brag about great pups! Congrats on such a wonderful pup!


----------

